# Knives 2015



## Jschrum

So I have been lurking for quite some time and finally decided to post some knives. Most of these were made with woodbarter wood or lumber that I have collected locally.
I started making knives a couple years ago and have grown more and more interested in it. My company name is Halcyon Forge, I have a website and you can also follow me on instagram. 
All of my knives are made with reclaimed materials. The steels I use are antique large saw blades, automotive parts, files, and occasionally I'll buy some steel.
http://i.Rule #2/nr5xJgK.jpg
This knife is a chef forged from a leaf spring of a Ford Model-T. The handle is buckeye burl with an orange spacer and a spalted cream maple bolster.
http://i.Rule #2/Xs68dUj.jpg
This is another chef, it was forged from some antique sawblade. The handle is spalted pecan from texas, the stuff is just sick. It has curl and spalt and everything you can ask for.
http://i.Rule #2/5pBhad0.jpg
A smaller chef knife with Copper spacers and the handle is spalted apple that was from a tree growing in my front yard that I harvested this spring. I really like the look of that spalted apple, it just flows beautifully.
http://i.Rule #2/S9TVIVy.jpg
This is a forged filet from a sway bar of a Jeep Cherokee. The handle is spalted maple.
http://i.Rule #2/piovToE.jpg
This is a large Cimeter forged from a file, its used for breaking down large cuts of meat. The handle is Osage Orange from a fence post that I stole from my friends farm. I flame hardened it for aesthetics.
http://i.Rule #2/ZXsTBmg.jpg
This one is entirely different. It's a forged honesuki from the rest of the Model-T leaf. The handle is a laminate that I create from layering cut up burlap sacks.
http://i.Rule #2/DnAl20M.jpg
This one is a skinning knife made from reclaimed sawblade steel. The handle is a whitetail shed and the copper bolster is a scrap I had laying around.

For you knife nuts. All my knives are thoroughly tested after heat treat. I do not have a rockwell tester but I know that I achieve hardness by file tests and stress/edge retention tests. Also, all of the wood I use is stabilized.

I hope you guys enjoyed my knives that I posted. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me.

@davduckman2010

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Sprung

Joe, those are awesome! Really like them all, but those first two chef's knives really stand out to me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010

fricken awesome blades


----------



## manbuckwal

Nice work Joe ! Nice wood choices and the burlap sack is very unique .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jschrum

@Sprung thank you man, that first one is one of my favorites. It just looks good and has a sweet story. The leaf I found in a friend's garage, their grandpa used it as a crow bar for 50 years. It was all beat up. I think I gave it a new life. The second one is so basic and just flows. That's my goal is to make something like that, it all just goes together and looks stellar. 
@davduckman2010 thank you Dave! I'll be in touch with you. 
@manbuckwal thank you sir, the burlap is something that I have only seen done by me, but if anyone wants a tutorial I would be glad to share how I do it. It's really easy and just takes some ingenuity. I'm pretty proud of the outcome and it definitely turns some heads.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Joe - Nice knives! Great lines on the blades. I like the story that goes with each one. Your photography skills are pretty excellent too. 

I had to edit your personal contact info out of your posts. You can link your site into your signature to make it easier for folks to find you. 
Looking forward to more knives


----------



## Jschrum

@NYWoodturner oops! Sorry about that man. Just happened to forget. And thank you for the compliments.


----------



## ironman123

Very impressive knives and handles. Really like your descriptions of each one.


----------



## Kevin

That's some impressive work Joe. Like others have mentioned those chefs are sexy but the others are all quite attractive as well. That burlap idea is gonna take flight here I bet - the pen makers will be looking for a tutorial from you I bet. Thanks for showing us your work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jschrum

@Kevin thank you for the compliments. As I said before, anyone can make that laminate. If you have some burlap and $20 you can make quite a few sticks of it. If I see enough interest in it I'll take the time to do a tutorial. 
@ironman123 thank you sir!


----------



## Molokai

I really love the look and design of your knives. Honesuki is my favorite. Truly inspirational work. Good job. Going to Instagram to follow you. 
Tom


----------



## ripjack13

Simply astonishing knives Joe! I can't pick a favorite....


----------



## barry richardson

Fantastic work Joe, someday we might have to make a barter on one of your chef's knives. Cool how you have re-purposed stuff, I find satisfaction in that as well...


----------



## Wildthings

Really outstanding work! My favorite is the 2nd one with the Spalted Texas Pecan. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Foot Patrol

Really nice work Joe. Looking forward to seeing some more.


----------



## NeilYeag

I like the brass separations in picture 3, beautiful flow!


----------



## Strider

Each one is breath taking. You got style man. And the model T...if it's half as good as the truck, it'll last a lifetime


----------



## Jschrum

@Strider thank you sir. I imagine that the model T leaf will last longer than one lifetime if it's taken care of. 
@NeilYeag thank you. It was kind of tricky keeping all that in line. The grain flows through there. Took some luck and a lot of planning! I'm glad you like it.
@Foot Patrol thank you man. Means a lot to me. 
@Wildthings i love spalted pecan, there's just something about how it looks, it gets such crazy colors and also the dark just looks good. @barry richardson i do find a great satisfaction in repurposing things. I spend more time hunting it down and testing it than I would if I used a known bought steel. But the juice far surpasses the squeeze to me. When I get some free time and clean up my orders list, I'll make sure to get ahold of you and maybe we can work out a trade! @ripjack13 thank you man. 
@Molokai thank you. It's much appreciated as it comes from a fellow maker. I checked out your work on IG. You're killing it. Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

